# Arborist certification in louisiana



## dirthawger (Aug 21, 2017)

This question is bound to upset a lot of people but oh well. I'm starting a part time stump grinding business, buying a 2004 Carlton 7015 TRX for $27k with 700 hours tomorrow. I don't pretend to be a arborist I run a dozer as my full-time job. I'm just somewhat planning for the future if this turns out to be something. How do i go about being certified as an arborist in louisiana? I've been to the govt website and it looks like I could take the test tomorrow if I wanted to. Are there not any prerequisites to taking a state certification test? If there aren't are there any books y'all could recommend I pick up to start studying?


----------



## greengreer (Aug 22, 2017)

Isa arborist certification study guide is basic but pretty complete on giving you some understanding of what it means to be an arborist.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 26, 2017)

Don't you need 3 years of verifiable experience to take the test? Or a degree? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dirthawger (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah that's what I read on their website but I guess being isa certified is different from being state. Any of y'all know of any universities that offer an online degree in arborculture?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe Colorado State does but google it


----------



## treebilly (Aug 27, 2017)

Does Louisiana require one to be a CA to grind stumps?


----------



## freeholmes (Sep 3, 2017)

The Louisiana certification is a contractors license that's you are supposed to have to do tree work, but I don't know if that applies to just stumps. Even if you had your ISA you would still need your state cert because the state needs to get paid. 
Study the ISA book if you don't know much about tree work, biology, pruning techniques, and other basics. The test is all written and you can get partial credit for anything you don't straight up leave blank. They want you to pass because they want more legit contractors so if you study at all and give a damn you'll be fine. 
Also you can send in your form and check to take the test this very instant, but they aren't even gonna call you back for bout a month to schedule your test. Once you pass you can attend one of several continuing education seminars they offer to keep your license. If you don't you'll have to retake the test yearly, which costs more and doesn't come with breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Aaron Foreman (Jan 28, 2019)

freeholmes said:


> The Louisiana certification is a contractors license that's you are supposed to have to do tree work, but I don't know if that applies to just stumps. Even if you had your ISA you would still need your state cert because the state needs to get paid.
> Study the ISA book if you don't know much about tree work, biology, pruning techniques, and other basics. The test is all written and you can get partial credit for anything you don't straight up leave blank. They want you to pass because they want more legit contractors so if you study at all and give a damn you'll be fine.
> Also you can send in your form and check to take the test this very instant, but they aren't even gonna call you back for bout a month to schedule your test. Once you pass you can attend one of several continuing education seminars they offer to keep your license. If you don't you'll have to retake the test yearly, which costs more and doesn't come with breakfast and lunch.



I have just scheduled my state exam. I'm not looking for handouts, but if there is any tips I would greatly appreciate it brother. Thank you!


----------

